# MH721 not cutting full image



## Tam11m (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi guys

Need some advice from you all, I have the MH721 vinyl cutter and have had it for a while, maybe 3 months now, 

So today I started cutting another one of my designs, which is set to 37cm tall and 26cm wide, and its a fairly complex design, and basically the cutter has cut most of it cut out but then its leaving one section out, I tried it again and it cut the same. 

When I cut the image at a much smaller size it cut fine, so thats why im confused.

im using signcut as the cutter program, so im not sure what else I can try

anyone got any idea's to help me out?

thanks

Tam


----------



## kevinsme2005 (Jul 26, 2011)

I also have this cutter. The cutter has an internal memory (1mb?) that tends to fill up when doing large designs. US Cutter sells a memory upgrade that expands to (4mb?) i think that should solve your problem.

Keep in mind its not an issue of image size, rather how many nodes it has to cut. I have cut 8ft long banners at once using the standard 721 and been fine, but had the cutter not finish 12"x12" designs that were very complex.

I have found that using Flexi software with the proper cutter driver installed gets rid of some of the large scale issues, mabye its just more efficient cutting paths but that may help you as well.

Let me know what works best for you!


----------



## Tam11m (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks very much for the responce!

im going to go to the shop tomorrow where I got it from and ask them whats up because clearly it shouldnt do this because it might have increased in size but wouldnt the number of nodes be the same? or does that change with size?


----------



## kevinsme2005 (Jul 26, 2011)

The length between the nodes may or may not affct it. I am not certain on that. Few things to check too:

Be sure you have the correct driver setup for your cutter.
Make sure that you have your cutter properly grounded. (Long rolls of vinyl can create static electricity, which will wreck the cut job.)

Before you do big cuts, try replacing your blade with a pencil and your vinyl with some paper. You can buy cheap rolls of plotter paper and do test "cuts" with the pencil to be sure you have a good cut before you waste. A 30$ roll of plotter paper saves hundreds in lost vinyl.


----------



## Tam11m (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks again.

Really good advice, and I really must buy that! 

The guys at the store set up my laptop to the cutter so really it should all be fine, I just got to wait to wake up tomorrow and go to them. All I can do.


----------



## kevinsme2005 (Jul 26, 2011)

Let me know what they say!


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I use sign blazer and cut 20ft no problem. Sign cut i threw out

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I also have the same cutter for two years. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Tam11m (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi guys

been a busy day, went to the shop in the morning, they checked everything, we did a few rest runs with a pen and paper, I took my old ones I did at home as proof that it wasnt working, and after a few tries they got it to work! it drew the full image!

now I was really happy with this, they did a few more bits of work to it, changed the cartridge and the mother board for free as it did a few 'drag' lines on the paper when doing it with pen, so thats gone now. 

I get home, late in the day around 3pm, and started to do the design again, put pen and paper on, it works, doing the full image. GREAT!

so I put in the vinyl, let it cut away, pull it out and.. oh no.. its gone back to square one, missing lots of work on it again.. not sure what I can do, its cutting all other designs really nicely, just this complicated one its not working for some reason.. going to speak to the shop again as I couldnt go back as I had to go work after..


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh. Blade depth or your cartridge is slipping up. I did that then figured it out my depth was too high. The cutting strip is not very level all the way on mst machines. Just give it about 1/8 TURN DOWN

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Tam11m (Jul 12, 2012)

To be honest it's more about the fact that it's not cutting full images.. it's doing small work fine just not the big stuff


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Try downloading signblazer. Like i said earlier i do 20ft. and you can manipulate more. you can add text.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Tam11m (Jul 12, 2012)

one thing is that I dont find sign blazer easy to use just yet. 

also an update, I tried cutting the image down into 4 pieces, and its still missing random bits.. really ticking me off now


----------



## kevinsme2005 (Jul 26, 2011)

Alrighty, sine it was working fine with pen and paper but having issues on the vinyl its one of two things.

First, your blade depth/downforce is set improperly and its not cutting/contacting where it should. The blade should be about a credit card thick outside of the holder, the rest should be inside.

Second, is your cutter properly grounded? Vinyl tends to build up a lot of static electricity and that can greatly effect what your cutting. Get a lenth of wire and connect it to a screw hole on the top of the cutter to a metal frame, or anything else nearby.

Check em out, let me know!


----------



## Tam11m (Jul 12, 2012)

hi guys

well everything was fine, it was none of the issues above but a very simple one.. 
Basically I use a usb hub from the laptop, and that wasn't sending a good connection, so for small files it cuts fine, large files I have to connect the usb directly to the laptop to get it going, something me and the shop didnt think about until I randomly thought maybe.. but good thing is the problem is fixed


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Never thought of that. I direct connect mine too so now I have that as an option if it comes up. Good cutting.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Tam11m (Jul 12, 2012)

yeah it really was such a random thing to be, I know it was stupid of me really but at the same time I needed the hub attachment, lesson learnt though, good bit of research done for others haha


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

sometimes we all have to be lab rats

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Tam11m (Jul 12, 2012)

good way of thinking about it, thanks


----------

